# 1989 240SX body on a1990-1997 nissan pickup frame



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok i have a 1989 240sx ka24e 2.4l engine . My buddy has a 4x4 little pickup with a ka24e 2.4l engine.
Would we be abell but my body and engine on the frame of the pickup to make my 240sx 4 wheel drive.
Or what would we have to do to make this work, Or can this even work.

Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

My240SXproject said:


> Ok i have a 1989 240sx ka24e 2.4l engine . My buddy has a 4x4 little pickup with a ka24e 2.4l engine.
> Would we be abell but my body and engine on the frame of the pickup to make my 240sx 4 wheel drive.
> Or what would we have to do to make this work, Or can this even work.
> 
> Any help would be great thanks.



wont work . the 240 is a unibody chassis. the pick up has a frame. good luck. hope you have the resources to do that.


----------



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok thanks that was just something that crossed are minds. Nowing that it cant work ima just keep my 240 rearwheel lol.
Thanks you tho


----------

